# सामान्य मंच > खेल-खिलाड़ी >  अन्डर 19 विश्वकप

## vstiwari522

. . . . . . . . . .

----------


## vstiwari522

वर्तमान मेँ चल रहे विश्वकप मे कल तीसरे क्वाटरफाइनल मेँ भारत ने एक रोमाँचकारी मैच मेँ अपने चिरपरचित प्रतिद्वँदी पाकिस्तान को एक विकेट से पराजित किया ।

----------


## vstiwari522

भारत और न्यूजीलैण्ड के बीच दूसरा सेमीफाइनल का मैच कल 23 अगस्त को खेला जाएगा

----------


## vstiwari522

इस सेमीफाइनल मैच मेँ जीतने वाली टीम फाइनल मेँ आस्ट्रेलिया के साथ मैच खेलेगी ।

----------


## vstiwari522

आज खेले जा रहे मैच मेँ भारत ने पहले खेलते हुये निर्धारित 50 ओवर मेँ 9 विकेट पर 209 रन बनायेँ ।

----------


## vstiwari522

. . . . . . .

----------

